# CNF Buck this morning.



## Jgebb (Nov 27, 2021)

Best to date in the mountains.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2021)

Congrats ???? 
mighty fine deer ?


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2021)

Well done on public land


----------



## bear claw (Nov 27, 2021)

Great buck


----------



## antharper (Nov 27, 2021)

Congrats !


----------



## Back40hunter (Nov 28, 2021)

Congrats. Your hunting partner looks excited too! That’s awesome


----------



## splatek (Nov 28, 2021)

Well done: Congrats!


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 6, 2021)

Great mountain buck! Congrats again


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 9, 2021)

Congrats!! Thats a good deer my man.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 9, 2021)

Getting it done.  Congratulations.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2021)

That’s a good one


----------



## Rabun (Dec 13, 2021)

Beauty there!  Congratulations!


----------



## HardlyHangin (Dec 24, 2021)

Missed an opportunity on a dandy this morning. I was slipping along a secondary lead and he came by me just below the military crest where i couldnt see him. He worked his way around behind me and where he crossed over the ridge was too thick to shoot. I could just see tines. Big old joker, would have been a hoss


----------



## Professor (Dec 24, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> Missed an opportunity on a dandy this morning. I was slipping along a secondary lead and he came by me just below the military crest where i couldnt see him. He worked his way around behind me and where he crossed over the ridge was too thick to shoot. I could just see tines. Big old joker, would have been a hoss


Go back


----------



## HardlyHangin (Dec 25, 2021)

Professor said:


> Go back



Thats the plan, hoping to get up there new years eve and day.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 25, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 25, 2021)

That's a dandy, congratulations.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Dec 25, 2021)

Bears still moving in mountains


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 7, 2022)

Based on historical anecdotal data,  realistically should i anticipate any rut activity this late in the year?  My gut says if prime time is the first week of December then there might be secondary activity happening now

Elevation 3k ft


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 7, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Based on historical anecdotal data,  realistically should i anticipate any rut activity this late in the year?  My gut says if prime time is the first week of December then there might be secondary activity happening now
> 
> Elevation 3k ft



If you are far enough north, yes.  There are absolutely some does still waiting to be bred.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 7, 2022)

Saw a good buck the other morning from the road in the dark. He was definitely cruising


----------



## Professor (Jan 8, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Based on historical anecdotal data,  realistically should i anticipate any rut activity this late in the year?  My gut says if prime time is the first week of December then there might be secondary activity happening now
> 
> Elevation 3k ft


Up North yes. I would still try to get close to some buck bedding unless I found some really fresh rubs on my way in, in which case I might set up there. That is just me though.


----------

